# FALL TROUT!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Al Godwin was back in town and ready to do a little fishing while he was here. Just Al and I as usual made the trip. The winds were up a bit making it a gamble to head out to where I have been on the speckled trout so a change of plans was in order. Good rising tide had me thinking to try some fall spots on the interior marsh. First stop and we were on the speckled trout the bite was not fast at first but as the sun rose the bite turned on. Only made a few moves up and down the shore and a 2 man limit of speckled trout was on ice, not big trout but the perfect size for the pan 12 to 16 inches. Live shrimp or plastic they hit them both equally well. The redfish were not as cooperative we fished a few more hours at various places and caught around a dozen but only 2 were in the keeper size range. The weather was pleasant and the fishing great. It looks like the fish are starting to come into their fall patterns.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>CAPT. GENE DUGASRATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES985-640-0569www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Great mess of fish Capt. Gene! I can't wait till I get to fish with you! How far is Hopedale from Slidell? Picture looks great!


----------



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

45 to 60 inutes from Slidell to my dock in Hopedale


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Take the trip Mike , guarantee you will have a blast!


----------

